# How To Identify Ballistic Rated Eyewear



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Source: http://blog.safetygl...c-rated-eyewear



> * What's the difference between Ballistic Eyewear & Safety Glasses?*
> 
> Ballistic rated safety glasses and sunglasses are becoming one of the fastest growing segments of protective eyewear, however there seems to be a considerable amount of confusion on what actually classifies eyewear as ballistic rated.
> I've read several comments in forums, blog posts and customer emails where the "Z87″ markings on a frame or lens are mistakenly interpreted as proof of ballistic certification. The "Z87″ markings on safety glasses and goggles indicate the eyewear is compliant with the ANSI Z87.1-2003 High Impact and ANSI/ISEA Z87.1-2010 industrial safety standard for eye protection. Although the Military Ballistic Standard 662 uses some test similar to those used in the "Z87″ standards, the requirements are much different.
> ...


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

From $5 on up. kinda makes you wonder what the durability difference between a $5.00 pair and a $129 dollar pair.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I find that you usually want to buy about 2/3rds up the price range. That gets you are superior product, without overpaying.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the ESS CDI Ballistic goggles. They cost me 250. I also wear corrective lenses. The reason they were expensive was because I got them with my script and transitions lenses.... Best 250 I've ever spent. No lie.


----------



## johnny_canuck (Oct 16, 2011)

I wear eyeglasses. Any eye protection that can fit over them?


----------



## MAB52 (Dec 19, 2011)

johnny_canuck said:


> I wear eyeglasses. Any eye protection that can fit over them?


Check out ESS Land Ops Goggles.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

johnny_canuck said:


> I wear eyeglasses. Any eye protection that can fit over them?


You may also think of doing what I did. Gives you the most durable pair of glasses/sunglasses ever even though it's a pricey option.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i just have a 1 dollar pair.all i need is to keep the bands from slapping my eye.


----------

